# Props to the stick flickers



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

As a first time bow hunter, I'll tell ya what, Ive got a whole new respect for all you stick flickers out there. Ive been in the field 15 different days hiked my butt off seen a lot of animals but have yet to draw my bow. Ive had chances on 2 bucks at 60 & 63 yards but passed because that's a little outside my comfort zone. I also had a big fat doe feed to 3 yards which made me a little uncomfortable lol. I'm getting pretty frustrated but I'm hoping the saying "Its only hard because its worth it in the end" is true in my case. Taking a little break this week but gonna hit it hard again next weekend. I'm getting to the point a doe is looking like a fine trophy to be quite honest. However, Ive been told to at least wait for the rut which I most likely will do but wow, this is much harder than I thought it was gonna be. I'll take my muzzy thank you very much lol.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

"Stick with it" all puns intended, it wouldn't be as fun if it wasnt more of a challenge. I get the same fever or thrill year 'round whether I have my bow in hand or not. Its not always about if you go home with tag soup or unicorn steak but rather the fun you had trying.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I am doing my first year of archery hunting elk. Its a blast...So far I've snuck up on some bedded elk(had similar issue...got within 60 yds of a cow...felt uncomfortable about the shot and couldnt get any closer)...stumbled upon a bedding area for some really awesome bucks(gonna check the spot out next year ) and also ran into a bull moose at about 20-30 yds. I've had a great time climbing up mountains and to get some of the best views of the forest and sunrises. 
I know I could do the same with a rifle hunt, but I never did.
It definetly makes you try to put all your senses to the test as well...I find myself listening alot more and smelling alot more.

Oh any one more thing...not to say rifle hunters aren't...but the archery hunters I run into are some of the coolest nicest people...

-phorisc


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> As a first time bow hunter, I'll tell ya what, Ive got a whole new respect for all you stick flickers out there. Ive been in the field 15 different days hiked my butt off seen a lot of animals but have yet to draw my bow. Ive had chances on 2 bucks at 60 & 63 yards but passed because that's a little outside my comfort zone. I also had a big fat doe feed to 3 yards which made me a little uncomfortable lol. I'm getting pretty frustrated but I'm hoping the saying "Its only hard because its worth it in the end" is true in my case. Taking a little break this week but gonna hit it hard again next weekend. I'm getting to the point a doe is looking like a fine trophy to be quite honest. However, Ive been told to at least wait for the rut which I most likely will do but wow, this is much harder than I thought it was gonna be. I'll take my muzzy thank you very much lol.


Are you beginning to understand why most archery hunters were upset when they took away statewide archery hunting for social reasons ("fairness")? And why we continue to fight the ongoing proposals to shorten the season, remove the Extended hunts and cut the number of tags to prevent "overcrowding"? And why we continually have to defend the number of bucks we kill, even though our success rate is 1/2 that of rifle hunters?

I once listed the challenges bowhunters face that rifle hunters normally take for granted and I found 21 of them. If they really wanted "fairness", they would only get one shot before fully reloading, they would not be able to use a rest, they wouldn't have a shell in the chamber nor take shots further than 50 yards, no frontal shots, no prone shots, no running shots. Well, you now could probably finish the list.

I really admire your willingness to try archery hunting. I wish every rifle hunter spent a season or two hunting with a bow. It not only would give them a better perspective of the challenges that bowhunters face, but it would actually make them a better and safer rifle hunter with increased outdoorsman skills. They'd learn how to get closer quieter, play the wind, wait for the first good shot, make standing off-hand shots, etc. And they would increase the use of their senses as you have done which would allow them to better enjoy what's going on around them.

We appreciate your props! Thanks!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> I once listed the challenges bowhunters face that rifle hunters normally take for granted and I found 21 of them. If they really wanted "fairness", they would only get one shot before fully reloading, they would not be able to use a rest, they wouldn't have a shell in the chamber nor take shots further than 50 yards, no frontal shots, no prone shots, no running shots. Well, you now could probably finish the
> !


I'd love to see bowhunters follow that list that you just described. I'd wager I get closer with my muzzy than a lot of these new archery guys flinging arrows a hundred yards with all their fancy gear attached to their bow.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

You forgot about the cow elk you had at 27 yards on your first time out after elk but didn't take the shot because she was with a calf....and the calf at 5 yards that you couldn't get a shot on because she was too close and I screwed it up for you. Keep at it, you're a stud, hang in there...we will get you something!!!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> I'd love to see bowhunters follow that list that you just described. I'd wager I get closer with my muzzy than a lot of these new archery guys flinging arrows a hundred yards with all their fancy gear attached to their bow.


uh oh I think someone is trolling...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

phorisc said:


> uh oh I think someone is trolling...


Or responding to someone else who was fishing for a comment that may seem to others like he was trolling. Ya follow me?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> Or responding to someone else who was fishing for a comment that may seem to others like he was trolling. Ya follow me?


yah, i follow though i think you might stir up some resentment from new archers who don't fling arrows out at animals at 100+ yards

If you get my drift


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

phorisc said:


> yah, i follow though i think you might stir up some resentment from new archers who don't fling arrows out at animals at 100+ yards
> 
> If you get my drift


But we all know rifle hunters shoot running animals at 200 yards and unload a whole magazine at them! :-o


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> But we all know rifle hunters shoot running animals at 200 yards and unload a whole magazine at them! :-o


hahaha...ya i've heard both ends of that story...
I also heard a guy tell me how he was tree stand hunting and about to shoot a deer and some guy came wizzing in on his atv jumped off and started flinging arrows at the deer like rambo...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the things Elkfromabove described are true and I actually agree that most rifle hunters should try hunting with a bow at least once. It really has opened my eyes to the things I considered whining in the past. You will never be able to dictate the quality of hunter a person is by simply changing the weapon he uses. A unethical rifle hunter will most likely by and unethical bow or muzzy hunter. I consider myself an ethical hunter that has passed on many an opportunity with both rifle, muzzy and now bow for reasons others may or may not agree with. That being said, bow hunting is by far the most challenging type of hunting I have yet to attempt and think it would do everybody some good to spend a season trying it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

There are many people from all walks of life that have carried a tag and weapon with an intent to harvest and call themselves hunters. There are far fewer that carry a tag and a weapon that are sportsmen. There is a big difference between the two groups and the weapon of choice is not a factor.


----------

